# Sudden Onset Tear staining (plus a few Rudy pictures)



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

PRECURSOR: I know the whole tear stain issue has been talked about over and over again and can be monotonous for those that so generously continue to offer advice on the issue. So I thought that I would provide these adorable pictures of Rudy to entice you to want to continue reading and/or post a response.:blush:





















Now down to business: Rudy has had a sudden onset of tear staining that just cropped in in the last day or so. It is not that bad, but definitely a noticeable change and has the red color. He had some staining when I adopted him, but it was not the reddish color. More of just a light brown stain that never came back once I got him groomed and had that hair around his eyes cut. I wash and dry his face every night. He is still doing well on Stella and Chewy's beef and chicken, and I can't think of anything that has changed in his diet/environment. He will be one year on 11/23. I'm not at all concerned about the cosmetic issue, but just want to know if this is normal or if I should be concerned? Either way, I think I will make a vet appointment. Although I wouldn't be able to take him until next week (unless it is an emergency of course). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tearing can be caused by environmental factors. I have terrible allergies and Fall is worse than Spring for me.

Red tearing can indicate a yeast infection so it's good you are having Rudy checked out. When I adopted Lady she had that weird red staining and it turned out she had double yeast ear infections.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The weather is changing. There are new elements in the air. Honestly, Leigh, I think the worst risk to a fluffs health is a neurotic over protective mom. This is nothing to seek medical advice on. Does it smell of yeast? Relax for now...please don't get all bent out of shape.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Tearing can be caused by environmental factors. I have terrible allergies and Fall is worse than Spring for me.
> 
> Red tearing can indicate a yeast infection so it's good you are having Rudy checked out. When I adopted Lady she had that weird red staining and it turned out she had double yeast ear infections.


I have terrible allergies too! It's such an awful feeling. I hate to think that Rudy feels it too. Thanks for the insight! As a first time dog mom, sometimes it's nice just to hear someone reaffirm what I already knew. 



Sylie said:


> The weather is changing. There are new elements in the air. Honestly, Leigh,* I think the worst risk to a fluffs health is a neurotic over protective mom*. This is nothing to seek medical advice on. Does it smell of yeast? Relax for now...please don't get all bent out of shape.


Aint that right! Rudy is not happy with my constant attention to his face recently! It doesn't smell. It's only concerning since it was so sudden and he doesn't have a history of the red yeasty tearing. But then again, the little guy was all cozy in his momma's belly at this time last year so he has never seen this type of weather change!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm thinking fall allergies,i know bentley's eyes are watering and i am sneezing.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just adore Rudyroo he is sooooo cute.
As far as tear staining I was pretty much able to connect it to teething. Don't know if that would help but I do love the pictures.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

The weather in Houston has been quite temperamental the past couple of days. Sammy's tear stains are acting up too. He's been sneezing and tearing more. I wouldn't worry about it too much. When it does get really cold though, no stains on my little guy. Lol.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It could be a yeast infection, especially if it's reddish brown. I agree with Marj that a vet visit might be in order. You know Rudy better than anyone, if something's not right, you know it! I don't think it's being neurotic at all. He can't speak - youi're his advocate!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It can definitely be allergies, both London & Preston are staining right now and I'm pretty sure that's what it is.

Also, how long have you been feeding S&C's? I have frequently heard that feeding raw can cause some dogs to tear and stain, it usually shows up after about 2-3 months it seems. Maybe the protein level is high? It might not be the food, but I thought I would mention it!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> It can definitely be allergies, both London & Preston are staining right now and I'm pretty sure that's what it is.
> 
> Also, how long have you been feeding S&C's? I have frequently heard that feeding raw can cause some dogs to tear and stain, it usually shows up after about 2-3 months it seems. Maybe the protein level is high? It might not be the food, but I thought I would mention it!


I have been feeding him S&C for about 2 months! Maybe that is it. I always try and feed raw veggies to supplement though. He recently tried the lamb but didn't seem to care for it too much so I stopped tyring. Maybe it was the lamb? I checked his ears and they look fine as well. ah, ****. Who really knows. I will just keep an eye on him and if it doesn't seem to be getting better in a week, I will take him in for a visit. 

Thanks to all who helped ease my mind! I will keep you posted (with picture surprises as well :aktion033. Off to bed now. I have an early morning at the prison!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: Rudy you are so handsome :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My dogs are itchin' like crazy and my husband is sneezing like crazy, or is it the other way around...:HistericalSmiley: There's definately something in the air here in North Florida that has allergy sufferers agitated... So far, Phoebe isn't staining but Finnegan's feet are reddish looking from all the chewing. Maybe that's little Rudy's problem. I hope whatever it is goes away soon and never bothers sweet little Ru again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly has NEVER had tear staining -- at least of any noticable substance -- but this year, she's had horrible staining and I feel it must be allergery related (although she's never had allergies in the past). And Lacie, who always had had bad allergies in the fall, hasn't had any staining this year.

I have no idea what gives but would like to get to the bottom of this. 

Secret only has staining on the right side of her mouth next to her lip where her little tongue hangs out and I know that it's from the saliva. She has no staining from the eyes.

I too need a solution.

And, btw -- Rudy is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Never realized it could be allergies! Rudy is a cutie pie!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> I have been feeding him S&C for about 2 months! Maybe that is it. I always try and feed raw veggies to supplement though. He recently tried the lamb but didn't seem to care for it too much so I stopped tyring. Maybe it was the lamb? I checked his ears and they look *fine as well. ah, *****. Who really knows. I will just keep an eye on him and if it doesn't seem to be getting better in a week, I will take him in for a visit.


I just saw that I was censored in my post last night! I swear I wasn't typing a bad 4 letter word there. It rhymed with Bamn :thumbsup:

Thanks everybody for your responses, advice, compliments, and peace of mind! It's no wonder the allergies are so sudden here in Houston, when you consider that last week I was wearing a coat/scarf and today was 82 hot and humid.


----------

